# Interesting Machines from CL



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

I found a few machines browsing CL the other day and thought I would share it.

SNOWBLOWER/ ALLLIS CHALMERS

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowblow-alllis-chalmers/6424032799.html

Owner states it was made for military. 

“This machine was built for the military using heavier gauge Steele . Has military unit numbers.”

He proceeds to make below comment, it made me chuckle:

“Don't call me with stupid ass offers, this a mans machine.”


I also found this vintage Craftsman. Looks an interesting single stage. 

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/d/brand-new-1960-snowblower/6398783670.html

Anyway thought I would share it with y’all 

Happy New Year

Solsun


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Military my ass but very clean. I all so think the paint has been touched up


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

definitely been repainted


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks like a Simplicity. Nice repaint, he painted right over the spark plug wire and boot. He took real care.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Only thing that stopped him from painting the chute is he would need a decal for the lettering. I'm sure the rest of the machine looked then like the chute looks now.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Spray over rust? No grinding, no power wire brushing, no oil based priming, you don't know as the buyer, the rust will show through, matter of time.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

dhazelton said:


> Only thing that stopped him from painting the chute is he would need a decal for the lettering. I'm sure the rest of the machine looked then like the chute looks now.


The rest of the machine still looks like crap. Look in the bucket, he painted right over rust, painted the muffler with the silver paint, 1/2 assed job if I ever saw one. When you're selling something like that, better off leave it "as is" than do a crappy restore like that.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like a paint bomb went off in the auger housing. Even the gearbox is painted. Sad for a nice machine to end up like this.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I li


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

...but there does seem to be a metal cover over the front 1/3 of the gas tank. Does anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

This CL listing may be a 1975 Simplicity version with a full top cover or fairing. It appears to be a clean, honest one.

https://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/d/1975-simplicity-1005-sno-away/6398202634.html


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

jsup said:


> Looks like a Simplicity. Nice repaint, he painted right over the spark plug wire and boot. He took real care.


I was thinking that it looked like my Simplicity too. Anyone noticed that the worm gear isn't connected to the chute on this one


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Solsu,

I'd bet almost anything that if you took the scraper bar off that machine you'd find the portion of the auger bucket that it covers all rusty. To me, it looks like he didn't disassemble anything before repainting. Might as well just throw a few buckets of orange paint into the auger box, fire it up and hope for the best.....He even painted the gear box....lol.

"Man's machine"...huh?. Gotta say, for a "man's machine, that's a pretty wimpy looking gear box. Might have been a good machine in its day, but I don't see anything that makes it particularly special nor military in any way.

Just as an aside, I never consider dealing with anyone on CL who makes snarky comments like that towards potential buyers. Insofar as that kind of attitude is concerned, I figure they can go pound sand, because I'll never buy anything from them....lol.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Here's another example.... 

https://www.hibid.com/lot/11217-86067-227684/allis-chalmers-7-24-snow-blower-self-propelled/

Has one of those tall exhausts, so you can blow snow 2 feet under water. I'm sure there's a carb snorkel too.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

The Sears yellow and grey machine above is actually a last generation Homko. Only about an 18" clearing width, but it sure beats shoveling. It's an all metal-on-metal gear drive. It's weakness is that the oil level tends to get low during use and if you do not pay close attention, the so goes the engine.

The Simplicity w/the Bobcat type paddle impeller is about $300 overpriced. Like any old Craftsman gear drive, these machines are dramatically under-appreciated and just do not sell. It's also only a 5 HP....

In the New England area, you just cannot give these two types of machines away; it is a shame, as they make excellent front and secondary line machines.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

ELaw said:


> ...but there does seem to be a metal cover over the front 1/3 of the gas tank. Does anyone know what's up with that?


It's a headlight.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

SayItAintSnow said:


> Solsu,
> 
> I'd bet almost anything that if you took the scraper bar off that machine you'd find the portion of the auger bucket that it covers all rusty. To me, it looks like he didn't disassemble anything before repainting. Might as well just throw a few buckets of orange paint into the auger box, fire it up and hope for the best.....He even painted the gear box....lol.
> 
> ...




SayItAnitSnow,

I should have prefaced this post by stating I wasn’t planning to buy either machine. One was interesting cause seller said it was military grade. The design of the old craftsman is something I’ve never seen.

Yesterday I picked up a Ariens 926LE, it was hardly used but the carb is in need of rebuilt.
Use this link link instead

https://imgur.com/a/r1YT4

Solsun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Solsun,

Oh no....the preface wasn't necessary. I could tell you weren't seriously considering either of those machines, but rather was just trying share some pictures of some unusual models. I enjoy seeing some of these old machines. Afraid I'm kind of a snowblower geek, and as such, find it interesting to see how the machines have evolved over the years, how a given function has had multiple design approaches 

My comment about the seller was just because I have seen that approach used on Craigslist many times before, and how misguided I think it is for sellers to talk down, and try to reprimand potential buyers in advance. In such cases, I don't care how good a deal appears to be. I won't deal with someone like that, and feel they can eat whatever they're selling before I'd consider buying it....lol.

That Ariens looks really sweet. It really looks like it's received little previous use. 
Best of luck with it!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Silver paint usually doesn't wok very well on spark plug wires, or spark plugs.
Sid


----------



## MiSnowblower (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's an interesting old snowblower I spotted on CL.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/atq/d/antique-vintage-snowblower/6444291128.html


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

MiSnowblower said:


> Here's an interesting old snowblower I spotted on CL.
> 
> 
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/atq/d/antique-vintage-snowblower/6444291128.html




Wow looks like that one is straight out of the 50’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

solsun said:


> I found a few machines browsing CL the other day and thought I would share it.
> 
> SNOWBLOWER/ ALLLIS CHALMERS
> 
> ...



I got nothing at the moment but GO BLUE!!! Wolverine Fan from Western New York! Happy New Year!


----------



## Brett G (May 1, 2015)

SayItAintSnow said:


> Solsu,
> 
> Just as an aside, I never consider dealing with anyone on CL who makes snarky comments like that towards potential buyers. Insofar as that kind of attitude is concerned, I figure they can go pound sand, because I'll never buy anything from them....lol.


I make a point not to purchase from sellers who can't take the time to spell-check their listing.

However, the thread is about unusual snowblowers found on Craigslist.

Here's a Jari that I saw last spring when I was looking for sickle mower parts. Definitely a unique approach to snow removal; but considering the company is based in Minnesota, it probably worked well.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

MiSnowblower said:


> Here's an interesting old snowblower I spotted on CL.
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/atq/d/antique-vintage-snowblower/6444291128.html


That is REALLY cool. I'd buy it just as a discussion piece.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

life is too short to get bent out of shape over incorrect spelling and grammar.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

Brett G said:


> I make a point not to purchase from sellers who can't take the time to spell-check their listing.
> 
> However, the thread is about unusual snowblowers found on Craigslist.
> 
> Here's a Jari that I saw last spring when I was looking for sickle mower parts. Definitely a unique approach to snow removal; but considering the company is based in Minnesota, it probably worked well.


Interesting, how did the chute work? Looks like it has some kind of chute/opening on either side.

What was the seller asking for it?


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

*Here's and Ariens for ya.*

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...er/1327185822?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 13, 2018)

Military '' my behind '', do people really believe such hogwash placed in adds ? This is an old very well built Simplicity snow blower rebadged to the Allis-Chalmers brand now with a crappy paint job to cover up something.


----------



## MiSnowblower (Dec 18, 2017)

I've tried to deal with that guy before I bought my current blower. He has a few machine listed on CL. He is a real 'piece of work'


----------

